# 4 value questions: Best stock you bought, worst stock, overvalued, undervalued



## Realist (5 June 2006)

I'd be interested to hear other peoples experiences over past year and tips for value investors over next year...


Okay for the past year my answers to the questions are....

I am (or at least trying to be) a long term value investor.

Best stock

BHP is my best buy recently.  Citrix on the Nasdaq as well (it's doubled)

Worst stock

Grand Hyatt Group. Bought at 89c, (are they paying dividends still?)
CBA - paid too much for it I suppose.

Most undervalued company I can find is...

CMI - buy it for $40M Market Cap, you could liquidate it for slightly more, it makes a profit and pays dividends.

Colorado Group.

Westfield  

Telecom NZ

Most overvalued company I can find is...

Woodside
Fairfax
Most resource stocks that have not made a profit yet..


----------



## Sean K (5 June 2006)

*Re: 4 value questions : Best stock you bought, worst stock, overvalued, undervalued*

Best: LHG buy at 0.60c, still holding $3.24.  
Worst: EISA at $1.00, went to $4.00, then went bankrupt in dot com crash.   
Overvalued: All Australian uranium explorers without a resource.   
Undervalued: INL, if the technology works.


----------



## laurie (5 June 2006)

*Re: 4 value questions : Best stock you bought, worst stock, overvalued, undervalued*

Best:AED got for .55c now $1.44 on the way to $2+
Worst:SMO most frustrating stock I own EVER even on Excellent news
Overvalued:Uranium explorers without a resource and haven't    
use a shovel yet   
Undervalued: AGS sitting on $$Billions of Uranium 

cheers laurie


----------



## Prospector (5 June 2006)

*Re: 4 value questions : Best stock you bought, worst stock, overvalued, undervalued*

Best stock - I have two:  PDN at 11cents now trading at $4.50 and still holding; MBL at $32 and sold at $57.

Worst - oh, I have a lot of them but the worst was probably Reefton (one of those uranium stocks too!)

Overvalued - maybe BDG?  But hey, it's GOLD


Undervalued - I think BTA once GSK comes clean!


----------



## coyotte (5 June 2006)

*Re: 4 value questions : Best stock you bought, worst stock, overvalued, undervalued*

best was a fluck
was into " holding companys " @ the time 
had a reasonable stake in Green Chip Invesments -- Bought around .05c
it was restucted into MCL just before the "tech-boom " --- shot up to around .75c ---- had the common sense back then to liquid half my holdings when ever they doubled 

worst call was GYM  lost the lot when their coal mine flooded on a xmas day


----------



## PorscheACE (5 June 2006)

*Re: 4 value questions : Best stock you bought, worst stock, overvalued, undervalued*

Hi all..new to stocks, but here goes:

BEST STOCKS

OXR and KZL...200% up, was higher but recent market pullback had to stuff things up!   

WORST STOCKS

AHG and LAF. AHG bought at 5.4cents, went off market at 3.5cents. Some big news on the way so things looking good...might make it to the BEST STOCKS next time I post! LAF...well come on guys, make some money! Its hard when the Phillo Government being so complicated!  :swear: 

MOST UNDERVALUED COMPANY

SIP. Got so much going for them, I know PBS/NHS system being very tight on Pharmaceuticals, but its a wopper of an industry! Lots of money to be made with recent acquisiton of ARROW pharmaceuticals...lets see what happens.
LVR. Whats with this shareprice ? Damn low, easily undervalued!   

MOST OVERVALUED COMPANY

Woodside...and I agree, resource stocks that may not have made a profit yet!

What else do u all suggest? Do u agree with me or not?

Also, everyone add this to your post:

TOP STOCK PICK/COMPANIES TO WATCH

JGL...Watch Jackgreen...looks very interesting!!!   

GOOD LUCK


----------



## SGB (27 June 2007)

*Re: 4 value questions : Best stock you bought, worst stock, overvalued, undervalued*



laurie said:


> Best:AED got for .55c now $1.44 on the way to $2+
> Worst:SMO most frustrating stock I own EVER even on Excellent news
> Overvalued:Uranium explorers without a resource and haven't
> use a shovel yet
> ...




Hi laurie

Curious to know if you still own AED. Massive increase within 12 months.
Closed today on $7.23

Congrats if you still have.

SGB


----------



## Who Dares Wins (27 June 2007)

Best: IBG 20cents to $5.60 in 10 months. Dropped back a little today. I've posted about it but nobodies intersted. I hold.  
Worst: LKO I think its at about 1.5 cents now.  
Undervalued: TTY.


----------

